# Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche



## ponygsi (19. März 2011)

*Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Moin,

ich hab folgendes problem:

ich habe schon sehr lange extreme FPS einbrüche beim spielen....

mein Game läuft immer so zwischen 40 - 60 Frames...

dann geht es nach einiger Zeit im Rennen mit den Frames in den Keller ( 10- 15 FPS)...

sie steigen zwar wieder, aber bleiben einfach nich konstant, fast unspielbar...

Neuester Treiber für Board und Graka sind drauf und vsync hab ich in den Nvidia Einstellungen auch ausgestellt...

Jemand ne Idee?


Mein System: 

Prozessor:    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.4GHz (2 CPUs), ~3GHz
Speicher:    4096 MB RAM (6400) Kingston ValueRam
Festplatte:    SAMSUNG HD502IJ SpinPoint F1 DT 500 GB
Grafikkarte:    ASUS ENGTX 460 TOP OC 768MB
Bildschirm:    20" Hyundai IT N200W
Mainboard:    ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU- Intel G31 Chip


mfg


----------



## Freeak (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Klingt fast so wie als ob er Nachläd, es mal mit nur 1 Ramriegel versucht? Festplatte Defragmentiert?


----------



## ponygsi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hab auch schon festplatte formatiert win7 neu gemacht und HP als erstes installiert und getestet, natürlich mit patches ..... kein unterschied

ein ramriegel? warum? in anderen games läuft es doch?


----------



## ponygsi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

wie läuft das game den bei euch so? schwankt s denn überall so?


----------



## Junky90 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Also ich hab bei dem Game konstant 60 fps.
Mit Downsampling sind es 40 - 60 fps.
Die GTX 460 sollte doch normalerweise auch ca. 50 fps schaffen.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

An ein paar stellen Laggt es bei mir.  Das liegt aber am Spiel selber.


----------



## Junky90 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hmm ein c2d e4600 is ja auch nich so das wahre.
vielleicht is der prozzi einfach zu lahm ?
@Leandros Bei mir laggt das Spiel kein stück.
Läuft butterweich.


----------



## ponygsi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hmm ja stimmt e4600 is slow.....
dacht e nicht dass es soviel ausmacht....
lohnt es noch in den 775 sockel zu inwestieren? sprich  Q8400 oder so?


----------



## Alex555 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

das sind zu 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit Nachladeruckler der CPU, ein Dualcore muss für heutige Spiele schon sehr hoch getaktet + gute Architektur haben. Also die Core 2 Quads können schon noch mithalten, ich bin selbst gerade am Mini ITX System mit Sockel 775 cpu zusammenbasteln. Ab rund 130€ bekommst du einen Q8400, falls du aber mehr Performance willst würde ich mir für 180€ einen Q9400 kaufen. Der hält locker noch bei allen Spielen mit, und bis Quadcores Minimum werden dauert es noch mind 2Jahre. Aktuell laufen alle Spiele auf einem hochgetakteten Dual  .
Du könntest aber natürlich auch umsteigen auf Sandy (1155) mit den neuen fehlerfreien Boards bzw auf AM3+ Boards mit Bulldozer warten. 
Jede Variante hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## ponygsi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hmm werd mich mal nach nen Q9xxx er umsehen

ok danke


----------



## Junky90 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Ich würde dir empfehlen für ca. 230 € den Q9550 zu kaufen. Der ist ungefähr auf gleicher höhe mit den phenom II X4 9xxer. Das wird noch lange Zeit für alle Spiele ausreichen. Und im vergleich zum Q9400 seinen Aufpreis wert. Wenn du ihn dir zulegst würde ich dir allerdings empfehlen mindestens den ersten Patch für Hot Pursuit zu installieren, weil dir sonst das Game nur abschmiert.


----------



## ponygsi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

jop ok, die patches sind sowieso alle drauf


----------



## ponygsi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hmm ehrlich gesagt sind mir 230 € für ne cpu schon zuviel.......


----------



## Junky90 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Ja dann nehm den Q9400 ist zwar langsamer aber damit wirste auch bedient sein. Ob der noch zukunftssicher ist würde ich allerdings in den Schatten stellen.


----------



## ponygsi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

so q9400 gekauft und die probleme sind geschichte^^ danke


----------



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

kann mir einer sagen wie ich auf xbox360 cheats eingebe mein kleiner bruder will paar autos haben im netz steht nur das mann es im menü eingeben soll kann einer zufällig helfen ?


----------



## ForenTroll (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*



MasterSax schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen wie ich auf xbox360 cheats eingebe mein kleiner bruder will paar autos haben im netz steht nur das mann es im menü eingeben soll kann einer zufällig helfen ?



Versuch es doch vllt mal hiermit 

BTW: es geht son bissel mal Thema vorbei


----------



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

hab nur 30 seiten durchgelesen und keine info erhalten aber hauptsache google posten können du bist nen held dann sag mir doch mal die antwort wo gibt mann den cheat ein gibt


----------



## ForenTroll (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*



MasterSax schrieb:


> hab nur 30 seiten durchgelesen und keine info erhalten aber hauptsache google posten können du bist nen held dann sag mir doch mal die antwort wo gibt mann den cheat ein gibt


 
Sry, wollte nur versuchen zu helfen 
Aber wird bestimmt nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*

computer sagt "NEIN"  

im menü eingeben ohne tasten kombo go01 - go20 (sind 20 autos)


----------



## Galford (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hot Pursuit Heftige FPS Einbrüche*



MasterSax schrieb:


> im menü eingeben ohne tasten kombo *go01 - go20* (sind 20 autos)


 

Das sind Cheats für Need For Speed 3: Hot Pursuit aus dem Jahre 1998.
Need for Speed 3 - Cheats für PC

Da hast du bei Hot Pursuit (2010) keine Chance


----------

